# Avid shorty ultimate or TRP CX9 Mini?



## tribe (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi folks,

I just got my Moto fantom Ti team and I have to say that I really like the bike! I set it up yesterday; changed tires to 700x25 gatorskins and went for a 20 mile spin on the W&OD trail.

The ride is pretty smooth and the bike feels solid. The ride position is much more forgiving than my felt F1(no surprise here) so I'm betting that this bike will get a lot of use especially on longer rides.

My only complaints are: 
1) The seat broke my a$$ in 20 miles... definitely not my type of seat so will be changing for a Fizik ASAP. 
2) The brakes - Avid shorty 4 - don't feel or look right to me. I don't think they are up to par with the rest of the components. I'm not going to go the disk route yet because I have another non-disk wheelset that I want to be able to use too, so I was looking at the Avid shorty ultimate or TRP CX9 Mini...

What do you guys think?

Thank you!


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

CX9 if you have current Shimano levers.
CX8.4 if you have SRAM/Campy levers.

Shorty Ultimates are good, but they're still cantilevers.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Don't bother with cx9s regardless of levers. Cx8.4 are better in every respect.


----------



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

CX 8.4's with Dura Ace 7800 and they rock. Never raced on them yet (next week!!) but so far very impressed. Easy setup, lots of power (maybe too much at times), and adequate modulation.


----------



## GDeAngelo (Aug 9, 2009)

Vbrakes for stopping power and Ultimates fore mud clearance. I'd rather have the stopping power. I will see myself racing more stop and go courses opposed to muddy courses.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

OnTheRivet said:


> Don't bother with cx9s regardless of levers. Cx8.4 are better in every respect.


Really?

I run the 9's. They are very good brakes. Very good.


----------



## Reparto (Apr 25, 2007)

I've run 9's and 8.4's on Sram levers and they both feel fine. Better than any canti.


----------



## MrXC (Dec 6, 2004)

I have both the 9 and 8.4 with older ultegra 10 brifters and ksyriums and like both better than canti's (a lot better) but they do feel different. The 9 is a bit more powerful but you have to either run it very close to the rim or be prepared to pull the brake lever to the bars during very hard braking. This set is on my race bike and it worked great at Tacchino today. The 8.4s have a bit less power but don't have this issue. They are on my travel/pit/bike.


----------



## cxboy (May 23, 2012)

OnTheRivet said:


> Don't bother with cx9s regardless of levers. Cx8.4 are better in every respect.


Hw do the cx 8.4 work with 7800 10 speed shimano sti ??


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

OnTheRivet said:


> Don't bother with cx9s regardless of levers. Cx8.4 are better in every respect.


*This!*

The 8.4's give tons of power, even with shimano levers. Plus, if using Shimano levers, you will have even more pad clearance. 

I've found the 8.4s a little grabby with sram levers, but better with shimano.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

8.4's if you are needing stopping power on roadish rides.

Ultimates if race only rig. I have never really wished i could go SLOWER on the bike in a race. The ultimates have been enough for some sketchy muddy downhills.And they have more clearance for when it gets muddy


----------

